# Mixing Alpine and Nubian



## Ikkaya (Mar 23, 2014)

I have 2 registered Nubian does and have an opportunity to get an unregistered Alpine buck or doe. My question is - would it be better to get the doe and then get a registerd Nubian buck, or does it really matter? Are these two breeds compatable? Should I just stick to all Nubians? I'm a newbie here and realizing it's be easier to just have a closed herd!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

It all depends on your situation. If your goats are just for hobby/pets, it might not really matter either way. Alpine/nubian crosses would make good milkers and are a nice cross in general.
If on the other hand you are going to show them, or plan on selling breeding stock, it would be in your best interest to get a registered pure buck. The offspring would be worth more and are (usually) more desirable.
Again, it all comes down to what would work best for you, and what is in the best interest of potential buyers. The final call is up to you.
Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Ikkaya (Mar 23, 2014)

What about an unregistered alpine doeling and getting a registered Nubian? I don't have plans to show, but at some point my child may. I do plan to sell offspring.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

Its a good cross for milk and the colors you'd get will be interesting. My Alpine/Nubian cross kids this year have chamoisee colored coats with a black stripe down the back and white markings on legs, face and butt just like the dam who is Sundgau. One of them has a splash of white on her belly and head.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You would be better off with a registered Nubian buck. Get the Alpine doeling. Then she can be used to put milk on your table and sell cheaper non registered kids. I was able to keep my Alpine/Nubian mix in milk for at least 2 years at a time so she was my main milk on the table and the occasional pet boys/home milkers that were sold at a lower cost than my registered goats.


----------



## Ikkaya (Mar 23, 2014)

That's my plan - I'm trying to find a registered buck, but it seems harder than I thought it'd be. This makes me think it would be to my advantage to have a herd sire because I can't even find one to buy, let alone to rent for breeding! I found one, but he isn't disbudded and I really don't want that.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

